# My favorite dio that I can't show



## John P

The dio I spent the most time and effort on, and that I'm most proud of, is unfortunately rated R. 

The kit is called "Nude Raider," and it's a _superb _Lara Croft sculpt. But the sculptor went a little beyond, and sculpted not only her shirt torn off, but her pants unzipped too. So, full frontal. 

I decided to put her into a scenario where there was an excuse for the pants being open. So I carved an Ankgor Wat temple wall out of balsa foam, fashioned a jungle base with fake water puddles and craft house ferns (and one genuine dead stick log), and then made her a backpack and ... a roll of toilet paper.

Seems Lara was taking a pee when the unfriendly natives attacked.
I call it "Never a Moment's Peace!"
(EDIT - see post # 15 for new link)http://www.inpayne.com/temp/lara001.jpg

There are better photos and lotsa detail shots on my website. But I won't link directly.


----------



## beck

great idea for that particular figure . nice work on the temple and the back pack is very convincing . i remember yopu showing this one a while back somewhere . 
i thought about it the other day when was thinking of making some curtains for my Dr Jekyll dio i'm working on . and remembered you using tissue ( IIRC?) 
as cloth .
again, great job JP .
hb


----------



## Nemorosus

Sometime back in the mid 70's I had an issue of a magazine which had a clever dio in it. (It MAY have been FSM but I am not certain.)


In the center of the dio was a hill. On one side a road with a Jagdpanther parked on it. Up on top of the hill was a couple of the crew lying in the grass with binoculars watching the other side of the dio intently.

Switch to the other side.

A gentle river at the base of the hill with the beautiful blonde object of the crews attention taking a bath in it.

Title of the diorama was "Watch on the Rhine".


----------



## capt Locknar

Me likes me likes


----------



## superduty455

John, I remember when you posted this awhile back. You are truly talented. My favorite part of your dio is the stone face. You definitely hav an eye for colors and washes.
Lara isn't too shabby either. 
Chris


----------



## terryr

How does she get her pants down over the leg holster belts?


----------



## John P

Shhh!


----------



## terryr

If Charles Foster Caine died alone, how do we know his last words were 'rosebud'?


----------



## John P

'Cause we saw the movie?


----------



## terryr

Yes, we knew it, but how did they know it. ...but they didn't seem to notice the cameras though.


----------



## starmanmm

I had recently seen that kit at a show. Lots of bubbles which means lots of work for me.

Can't remember if I did buy it tho? :freak:


----------



## John P

Mine was a perfect, smooth, bubble-free casting. You might have seen a recast?


----------



## starmanmm

That would be a safe bet!


----------



## Jafo

id love to see it as i know the sculpt but the link is dead/bad.....


----------



## John P

Well, yeah, 'cause I hardly ever figure I need to leave one of these pictures on my temp drive for a whole year! 

Here's a direct link to the model:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/lara1.html

Caution, full frontal nudity, and all that stuff.


----------



## buddho

Hi John, do I have to join to be able to see the picture?

Regards, Dan


----------



## John P

Join what? Click the link in my last post and there should be a picture.

The link in the first post is dead now - it was posted almost a year ago and I cleaned out my drive since then.


----------



## buddho

WOW....that is a fantastic piece of work....incredible!

Regards, Dan


----------



## John P

Beautiful (if rude) sculpt to start with .


----------



## terryr

How come the toilet paper didn't get crushed flat in her backpack?


----------



## TX Street Racer

That is one incredible piece of work! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

She can carry 400 pounds of guns and ammo, and you're worried about the physics of the TP? :lol:


----------



## scotpens

How come she doesn't wear any underwear? Not that I'm complaining.


----------

